# Switching Union Locals



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

It's easier to do as a journeyman from what I've done and seen in the past.

But the place to get the best info is from the local you want to go to, not just opinions or past experiences of others. 

Call the BA and get it right from the whorses mouth.


----------



## Coppersmith (Aug 11, 2017)

I seen both apprentices and j-men transfer successfully. It's totally up to the locals involved if they will allow it.


----------

